# trigger fish ****how to***



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

whats the best rig, technique to catch these fish. Some help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

cut dead bait . Have caught them when trying to get bait on gold hooks.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Sure this is not the BEST technique but I use 

15-20 lb leader about 4' long with 3 hooks tied about 1' apart. Tie the bank sinker at the bottom to help get the weight down faster. Weight size will depend on the bite but start at 6oz and move up if you need to. 

Don't forget to give each hook a leader about 6 inches from the main leader. 

I like #2 hooks and don't forget the law requires circle hooks. :whistling:

It only takes a TAD amount of bait, I use squid. The old saying bigger bait bigger fish doesn't really apply here.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

so is this like a pompano rig with cut bait pretty much? gold hooks works best? and they are on the water colum correct>? circle hooks yes..and is it 14" to fork?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Fishermon said:


> so is this like a pompano rig with cut bait pretty much? gold hooks works best? and they are on the water colum correct>? circle hooks yes..and is it 14" to fork?


 
Pretty much, like a pomp rig. I've never experimented with hook color, not sure how much that matters. But 14" FL is correct.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

It's kinda like the one in the pix in this post. Just smaller line and hooks. They were fishing for snapper. 

The key to me is the weight at the bottom of the rig. If the bait don't get down fast enough they will eat it off before you get any tension on the line to feel the bite. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f34/shur-ketch-ii-sea-trials-little-fishin-78608/


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

This might sound funny but I've said it a bunch of times about Trigger. Alot of the time, for me, they seem to "bite up". Most other fish seem to pull or "bite down". If you feel a slight "tic" lift the rod a little. After you get the feel of them you'll know. Braid also helps.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Wirelessly posted (iPhone)

I suspect Deeplines is talking about a dropper loop rig which will get the job done just fine. Small squid strips on #2 hooks is also good advice. 

I tie floro to mainline with either a uni to uni knot or an albright. Then just make 3 dropper loops 6 to 8 inches long about every foot, tying the weight on the end with a palomar knot. Also use palomar knots on the hooks. No swivels needed.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

great....but is this fish at the bottom? meaning that i have to feel the weight when it hits down then just hold it up right? or are they a the water colum...yesterday the boat besides us were catching a few....i saw fish suspended 20ft above the bottom...were these possibly be them?...thanks for all the advice guys.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Tight lining with a light "chicken rig" I like small - strong circle hooks - 
We use the stronger hooks because we use flip sticks to de-hook em - and light wire hooks bend up too easy.

Light leader material does help- but needs to re-rigged during a hot bite as the wear and tear will quickly weaken the leader and break. 

small chunks or squares of squid - not long strips, I want the bait in his mouth - not just tugging on the strip. Not mush bigger than the hook. 

Fish high in the water column - use your depth finder to figure out their depth. 
We sometimes 'fish down' - drop part way down and stop - and wait - no bites - drop another 20 or 30 feet - In shallow spots less than 60 feet I have had them boat side - and when its calm and no current, in 120 feet they sometimes are close enough to see under the boat (the white/pale throats) 

The first fish are aggressive - but as the bite goes on - the nibbles get more and more soft- until often all that happens is the line tension just gets a little lighter - not even slack. this is the one time where I set up with a circle hook (not strong but I do give it a snap up).

Have fun, and be sure to post us a picture of the next "trash can lid", triggers of 10 lbs or so/


----------



## marriemb (Jul 1, 2010)

You can use light to medium action spinning reel with a rod measuring 6-8" rod.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

same spot.. chicken coops.. when we go from cigs to squid.. we go from snapper to trigs !!!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

i'd like to take my son tomorrow on alight offshore trip....any particular areas? I really like to put him on some triggers....what bait woks best for this time of the year?

I was thinking the piramyd reef south east of the pass do you think that's holding some or three barges maybe? dont wanna go to far ..maybe 100 ft, max if the weather holds..

Thank you in advance.


----------

